# Location of 2.5L Filter



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where the oil filter is on a 2.5 liter, i.e. on an 08 Rabbit? I haven't had the belly pan off yet but I don't see it from the top or the bottom. The belly pan doesn't look designed to come off that easily - lots of screws. I can't believe it has to come off for an oil change, but maybe it does. Thanks.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Location of 2.5L Filter (08Rabbit1)*

If its like any other VAG car I've touched recently, the belly pan needs to come off. Typically about 8 screws and its done though, not a real big deal.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Location of 2.5L Filter (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_If its like any other VAG car I've touched recently, the belly pan needs to come off. Typically about 8 screws and its done though, not a real big deal.

The new CCTA engine that comes in the latest GTI and GLI models has the oil filter mount up on the top of the engine. If you have one of those and then buy an oil extractor, you'll only need to crawl underneath every now and again just to check stuff out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Location of 2.5L Filter (shipo)*

It's the 2.5 liter non-turbo in the regular Rabbit. I stopped off at the dealership a few minutes ago, @ parts counter, and asked him to pull up a diagram of the engine. It's on the front side of the engine, just about in the middle of the engine. Now knowing where it is I can barely see from the top but access would be poor, especially with a hot engine. So the belly pan will have to come off. I'll post how it goes later this week. Thanks.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Location of 2.5L Filter (08Rabbit1)*

I finally got to the oil change today, not a big deal although I made sort of a mess of it. This is for a 2008 2.5L 170hp Rabbit but presumably other 2.5s are the same or similar - 
- need to get the front wheels about 4-5 inches off the ground for reasonable work room.
- belly pan has to come off, not to get the drain plug, but to get the filter, which is in the middle/front of the engine, belly pan has 8 plastic screws, torque bit size T-25, 4 screws on each side, no need to remove the ones in the front, then the pan pulls out towards the rear,
- oil drain plug is located at the rear/middle of the oil pan, 19mm socket, 15mm washer, but alum. washer didn't screw off so I left it, we'll see,
- filter cap is about 3 inches (74-76mm?) in diameter, reasonably accessible, 3 inch band oil filter wrench or oil filter tongs or strap wrench should all work, unscrew the plastic nut on the end of the cap first as it is tethered to the engine. I paid $10 for the filter at the dealer.
- you need a second pan for the filter, I must have gotten another 1/4 quart there, which I wasn't ready for, replacement gasket comes with the filter, little nib on the gasket is for pulling it out with plyers, not for orientation,
- use 502 00 synthetic oil per Owner's Manual, lots of other threads on this. I paid $7 at dealer for the Castrol Syntec 5-40 that dealers sell. The approved list is so screwed up and narrow you're not likely to find anything compliant at retail for less than around $6, if you can find it at all. Owner's manual capacity of 5.8 quarts was about right.
Keep all receipts. Second time will be easy.
_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 5:25 PM 7-4-2008_


_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 6:12 PM 7-4-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

MKV Forum FAQ/DIY thread
which leads to:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457


----------

